# fish swiming upside down?



## califantail (Jan 2, 2006)

:fish: okay my calico fantail fish is swiming around and us going upside down? is that normal?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

NO that isn't normal. Did you read any of the replies to your thread that you posted earlier? You need to do a water change or it will die. It may already be too late for it.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Lydia said:


> NO that isn't normal. Did you read any of the replies to your thread that you posted earlier? You need to do a water change or it will die. It may already be too late for it.


^ What she said ^


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

There is no real crue for swim bladder disease, you can't just treat it like a case of ich. All i can tell you to do is feed it a unshelled pea, this is the "remedy" for swim bladder issues that i know of and it may not work. Sometimes it's a problem with digestion that causes damage to the swim bladder. Unshelled peas can remove this obstruction on the digestive track and in turn the swim bladder sometimes is "fixed". This isn't the common case but it's worth a try

Get those fantails out of that 5 gallon, this will keep happening. Soon you're fish will get other diseases. I will admit i'm being unfair though, I've seen a 7 year old commet in a 1 gallon bowl with no problem, he belongs to my neighbor.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

fishboy said:


> I will admit i'm being unfair though, I've seen a 7 year old commet in a 1 gallon bowl with no problem, he belongs to my neighbor.



some fish are lucky

***************************

read this thread califantail:

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7081


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Swimming upside down is a common trait in fantails. They are prone to getting blockages in their gut, and clean water + a varied diet will cure this.
What filtration system do you have? And how do you do water changes?
By the way, a goldfish shouldn't really be housed with an aquatic dwarf frog and a sucking loach. As these are tropical species and require a heater. The goldfish will suffer as they need a higher oxygen level than tropical tank water contains. And their metabolism will speed up causing a very short life for a goldfish.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

lochness said:


> read this thread califantail:
> 
> http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7081


I think calinfantail's read it, it's her thread


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a ryukin goldfish that has had this disease for 2 years and there is no cure for it. I have tried everything possible except putting an harness on him or trying to use a needle to remove some air from the swim bladder. I have read of vets doing this but I am not about to risk the life of my goldfish. I have tried meds, peas, diet, nothing will make it go away but the fish can live a long life if you feed him peas every 3rd day, only sinking pellets and fresh veggies in between. No flake food or anything that might make him ingest too much air. Also I have given him a tank of his own, since even applesnails will attack his fins and I do weekly water changes of 50 to 75%. All fish think he is a goner and start nibbling on him if I move him into a different tank. But he does very well on his own, sitting in a tank next to the other two goldfish's tank and he can see them through the glass. Most of the time he is head down but gets his strength together if he wants to swim somewhere, like if he smells food. So far he has had no problems finding his food and eating.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I know I'm going to get blasted for this, but I'm going to say it anyway. Why do people want to keep fish like that??? There are so many beautiful, natural, made by mother nature, fish out there. So interesting and full of life. Why do these abnormal, freaks appeal to so many people????


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Try peas or duckweed.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

ron v said:


> I know I'm going to get blasted for this, but I'm going to say it anyway. Why do people want to keep fish like that??? There are so many beautiful, natural, made by mother nature, fish out there. So interesting and full of life. Why do these abnormal, freaks appeal to so many people????


I do it because I got this fish when he was just a tiny fish and swimming fine. He developed it a few months later and I could not bring myself to killing him. He is my pet and unless a pet of mine suffers, I will do anything I can do to keep it alive. That goes for my fish as well as my cats and rats.

I would, however, not have bought him if I knew he had this disease, but once he entered my house he became my responsibility and strangely enough I for one get attached to those fish of mine.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

garfieldnfish said:


> I could not bring myself to killing him.
> 
> Yeah, I can understand that. My comment wasn't aimed at you. I guess my rant is a general statement about all these " engineered" fish in our hobby. I read today about a flouresent green pig that has been developed in Taiwan. Somewhat like some of the "glowing green or red" fish you see in some pet shops. .....What's wrong with real fish?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

ron v said:


> I know I'm going to get blasted for this, but I'm going to say it anyway. Why do people want to keep fish like that??? There are so many beautiful, natural, made by mother nature, fish out there. So interesting and full of life. Why do these abnormal, freaks appeal to so many people????


:lol: Ha Ha! Good one Ron V, it looks as if me and you think the same, and share the same ideas.
I think the reason why so many idiots buy them though, is because they think because they're cold water, this means that they are easier to keep than tropicals. Wrong! Goldfish are more sensitive to low oxygen levels, are are far more prone to bacterial infections than most community tropicals. 
People usually buy them because they don't want to invest in a heater. They don't know what they're missing.
Having said that Some british breed goldfish such as the long tailed zebra comet look almost as good as some of the marines out there, plus, they're not freaks and aren't disabled like fat bastard fantails. I hate people who breed bubble-eyed lionheads, they can't even swim, god knows how breed them?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Yeah, and it's not just goldfish. I feel the same way about any of the painted, dyed, hormone injected fish as well as baloon mollies and parrot cichlids.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

ron v said:


> Yeah, and it's not just goldfish. I feel the same way about any of the painted, dyed, hormone injected fish as well as baloon mollies and parrot cichlids.



agreed - there's a new dyed method with a diamond pattern on larger fish now *sigh* i have a mind to confront the owners of the petstore that sells them - instead of selling them they should post huge posters throughout the place with pictures of dyed fish explaining this cruel and unnatural methods and WHY they dont sell them. it would be a place i would patronize alot if so. there are some petstores i dont even enter because i know they sell such atrocities and those i enter newly and spot - i simply walk out - but i'm beginning to think that i should at least make a civilized stink about it.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i use to work at an all reptile store, (yes im a reptile nut too) and we pissed people off daily that came in wanting an iguana, those are some of the worst reptiles, hard to take care of (properly) very agressice when mature, and too many people wouldnt meet their needs, so my boss stopped selling them. i commend him for haveing that care of his hobby.


----------



## crayola15 (Jun 14, 2007)

I know this may sound really strange and rare but my uncle had a black moore who would swim upside down....was totally fine no disease no nothing but ould just swim upside down...could have been there was too much air in the belly somewhere i don't know but it was really happy and content staying that way...he still has it and it's still upside down (so before anyone says "IT'S DIEING OMG!!"...fyi: the fish has been like that for about 3 or 4 years so don't go freaking out)

just an interesting thought that came to mind


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

leveldrummer said:


> i use to work at an all reptile store, (yes im a reptile nut too) and we pissed people off daily that came in wanting an iguana, those are some of the worst reptiles, hard to take care of (properly) very agressice when mature, and too many people wouldnt meet their needs, so my boss stopped selling them. i commend him for haveing that care of his hobby.


i have an iguana thats about a foot 1/2 long right now and its in a 50 gal tank. when we move its going to get its own room. i have to agree that alot of people wouldnt meet their needs. since they get 6 feet long alot of people cant keep them. and some people dont know they get that big.


----------

